# To those of you that say the Packers cheated...



## Sofos (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm a Wisconsin boy, so I gotta go for the Packers. Cheeseheads... ASSEMBLE! ITT NOW


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wisconsin boy here too. How did they cheat? The referees tried giving the game to the steelers?


----------



## Sofos (Feb 6, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> Wisconsin boy here too. How did they cheat? The referees tried giving the game to the steelers?



idk but on facebook everyone is like "PACKS CHEATED". i lold.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 7, 2011)

GO PACK GO!!!!!!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 7, 2011)

My status on facebook reads "Sorry Ben Rapelisberger when are you going to learn that no means no?... no 3rd Superbowl ring for you!"


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 7, 2011)

What is this strange ritual involving large men and an egg shaped object?
Why do they do battle upon this grassy field?


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 7, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> What is this strange ritual involving large men and an egg shaped object?
> Why do they do battle upon this grassy field?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 14, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> idk but on facebook everyone is like "PACKS CHEATED". i lold.



People on facebook have no idea what they're talking about, especially when it's sports related.


----------

